# Hyperco's springs?? Sizing and spring rates??



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

ok ppl, I couldn't find any where on how to find out which Hypercos to fit to my car.. [or any car for that matter].. I have a 92' b13 sentra XE.. with stocks shock system.. i'm planning to get KYB AGX shocks and need to know the right way to size the springs to fit them..  

If this has been post somewhere, a push in the right direction would suffice.. any info on the HYpercos would be helpful.. thanks ppl..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> ok ppl, I couldn't find any where on how to find out which Hypercos to fit to my car.. [or any car for that matter].. I have a 92' b13 sentra XE.. with stocks shock system.. i'm planning to get KYB AGX shocks and need to know the right way to size the springs to fit them..
> 
> If this has been post somewhere, a push in the right direction would suffice.. any info on the HYpercos would be helpful.. thanks ppl..


They are all one size and rate..... 

here is a thread that talks about their specs.... 

http://www.sr20forum.com./showthread.php?t=136627&highlight=b13+HYPERCO


----------

